# Ghost Bombs



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's a pic of some things to expect...

Feel free to look at all the return adresses....they are all DIFFERENT CL members.


I told you....I don't exist.


-The Ghost


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Pretty slick labels.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

very cool labeling... the mailmen will have pity on us when he delivers the little packages of death


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Dang! Took it a step further with the labeling too!! I like your style Ghost!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice labels from someone that doesn't exist.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

He is using our addys as return addys! This guy is pretty good.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man this mystery keeps getting weirder and weirder!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

We have a psychopath on our hands fellow BOTLs. This guy is a loose canon and jeopardizes our well-being.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

HAH! I have had recon out on this whackjob for a while now, and know who he is. 

I'll never reveal him or his address


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

He must be stopped.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice bombing run...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm callin' the Ghostbusters damnit!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Pretty damn funny...I love the graphic...excellent job.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

this is deffenitly interesting


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Between my 18 years on the job, and our Identification guys, I'm sure we can solve this one. If not, my dad is a tv repairman; he figure anything out.:biggrin:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well my dad has this awsome set of tools...


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

This one of the best mystery bombings I have seen in a while !!!!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

These may take a little while to get to their destinations...

I am sending them all in one box to a friend in another state to avoid a post office mark from my city and state....

The next shipment will be from another state, and so on and so forth.

This isn't my first rodeo


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> These may take a little while to get to their destinations...
> 
> I am sending them all in one box to a friend in another state to avoid a post office mark from my city and state....
> 
> ...


This guy is good.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

forgop said:


> This guy is good.


Very good! But oh we'll take him down, watchand see!
:wazzapp:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

The Ghost said:


> This isn't my first rodeo


Nice touch there Casper! The labels look sweet!

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I aint afraid of no ghost!!!


----------



## TrainSafe (May 28, 2007)

Just remember-

Dana Barrett: Look, this wasn't here! There was *nothing* here! There was this... space! And there was a building or something with flames coming out of it, and there were creatures writhing around, and they were growling and snarling. And there were flames, and I heard a voice say "Zuul"! It was right here. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: Well, I'm sorry, I'm just not getting any reading. 
Dana Barrett: Well, are you sure you're using that thing correctly? 
Dr. Peter Venkman: Well, I... I think so, but I'm sure there are no animals in there. 
Dana Barrett: Well that's just great. Either I have a monster in my kitchen or I'm completely crazy. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: [smiles] I don't think you're crazy. 
Dana Barrett: [sarcastically] Oh, good, that makes me feel so much better.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm... he is good. Sending them one place first so as to not reveal a true postmark. We should be able to get some more info from the packages as to who is acquaintances are. We can begin to narrow down the search once we have more info.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

VERY nice way to introduce yourself to everyone.
:biggrin:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

This is an interesting mystery. I can't believe this guy.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> These may take a little while to get to their destinations...
> 
> I am sending them all in one box to a friend in another state to avoid a post office mark from my city and state....
> 
> ...


Enlisting co-conspirators,eh?


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Enlisting co-conspirators,eh?


HA HA HA....

What you'd think I'd enlist CL members to help ship my packages?

And risk being exposed?

I am not a rookie.

Many have guessed or assumed who I am...I have had several PM's with these "guesses"...

No one is close....

....Because I do not exist.


----------



## TrainSafe (May 28, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> No one is close....
> 
> ....Because I do not exist.


Hmmmmm. . .

sounds like some deep seated issues. May I suggest counseling?

You may PM me your identity and I'll provide the services you need.:teacher:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> HA HA HA....
> 
> What you'd think I'd enlist CL members to help ship my packages?
> 
> And risk being exposed?


Very interesting. We will definitely need to put our heads together on this one.


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll figure out who you are in a jiffy.

After all, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.:whoohoo:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Bulz said:


> I'll figure out who you are in a jiffy.
> 
> After all, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.:whoohoo:


Thats funny!:biggrin:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Bulz said:


> I'll figure out who you are in a jiffy.
> 
> After all, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.:whoohoo:


Nice! :lol:


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bombs Reshipped*

The Bombs Arrived at my secret location on Monday...My living friend will be shipping them out tomorrow I am told.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no here we go again!!!!!!!

Watch out guys. This Ghost does not play fair as we mortals do!!!!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Yeah......I'm pretty sure I'd punch any ghost IN THE FACE!!! Ghost' are not taking me out!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> Yeah......I'm pretty sure I'd punch any ghost IN THE FACE!!! Ghost' are not taking me out!


You couldn't handle this ghost....

I may have to call Casper to handle my light work....

He bombs Banana flavored Swishers...

Probably more your style.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Booooooo!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn Ghost...your KILLING ME. To flippin funny. Have we discovered who dis guy is...I wonder if its the guy from Boston.


----------



## Tower (May 19, 2007)

Spookey, but original. I like it. Welcome to CL.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

mhm got a lil something for you AND casper!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice dHUTCH!!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

dHUTCH said:


> mhm got a lil something for you AND casper!


You ain't afraid of no ghosts! :lol:

CD


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> mhm got a lil something for you AND casper!


Is that your new active humidifier?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I need to pick up one of those Hutch. Where did you get yours?


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> I need to pick up one of those Hutch. Where did you get yours?


Gotta be an active member of the GSFC-FWHG....(Ghostbusters Secret Fan Club-Foreal We Hunt Ghost) :mrcool:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man... another club I need to join! I don't know if I have time for another club with all of this stuff.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Get -em boyz!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> mhm got a lil something for you AND casper!


NICE..

But u still gotta find me before I get into that device.


----------

